# Pic of Karen - You wanted it!!



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have decided it is time to lay the "I want a pic of Karen" issue to rest.

In all her glory....bow down to your Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Come on Karen, you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

aww man your gonna get it now!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

WoW!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn you Jeff, that picture wasnt supposed to hit the public masses


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

well i was expecting a "VOTE NOW" link, but I guess that'll do


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

it that a hooters restaurant


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

HOLY MOLLY BATMAN!!!

this fo real??


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Does her tank top say Super BOOBS???


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I thought Ms Natt was a Blonde?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Anyone can dye their hair


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i bet she has back problems


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Prove that the lady in the picture is you!!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i bet she has back problems


 who cares.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i bet she has back problems
> ...


 shes got to be able to stand at the stove till dinners done and carry the laundry

lift with your knees!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

OMG that hilarious
















now post a real pic


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow i thought she was gonna get mad.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Prove that the lady in the picture is you!!!


 You wanted a pic, I gave you one.....any one ever ask you for proof when you posted a pic of yourself?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

now you've got the queen mad. She's going to post her pic now







.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 didnt think of it like that


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Prove that the lady in the picture is you!!!
> ...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nope


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> She's going to post her pic now :nod: .


 Nah, GG already did for me. [Refer to first post]


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


 its probably a trick to cook without burnin those things i imagine


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I knew it!! nice tits Karen!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

she even knows how to work on a car


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > She's going to post her pic now :nod: .
> ...


 But I didn't see your face, can you post another pic my Queen?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> she even knows how to work on a car










dam u dont even need a jack


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Blitz023 said:
> ...


 Since when do guys want to see only the face?!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Right now quit being stingy :rasp:

Gosh you act like your soooooooo Ugly or something









We all know your a fox so come out of your den and play with us


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Blitz023 said:
> ...


 Im no fox









People need to stop feeding you guys lies


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 c'mon not all guys are like that. We're just curious how you look like.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Yeah Yeah


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Es la verdad, no?!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dame' Lo Que Quiero :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Too bad :rasp:


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

:rock:


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

come on!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Don, dont you dare


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

oh what the hell?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Don, dont you dare


 you have some big tits!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Don, dont you dare
> ...


 Theyre not THAT big


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Thats not what I heard .


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im no fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry to jump in on this one Ms. Nat.
But only really pretty girls say they're "no fox"

Post your pic already and shut these guys up!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 not big??????









are you being modest or something??

cause those knockers are bigger then a watermelon!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Im no fox
> ...


 Just being real with the overly high testosterone guys.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 how about a full on animated gif of you flashing all the Pfury members???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > delirium said:
> ...


 Against the rules.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

pleeeeeeeaaassssseeeee


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ok, you are all acting like 45 year old 300lb men that live in their moms dingey basement and look at kiddy porn all day. get a life. but im 15, so you can pm me your pic karen..... btw, she is probabally some huge 300 pounder and she just acts hot. btw, y does everyone think she is hot, was there a pic or her released on here that was real.???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> ok, you are all acting like 45 year old 300lb men that live in their moms dingey basement and look at kiddy porn all day. get a life. but im 15, so you can pm me your pic karen..... btw, she is probabally some huge 300 pounder and she just acts hot. btw, y does everyone think she is hot, was there a pic or her released on here that was real.???


 doode she aint no 300 pounds , far from


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmm, Im sure thePACK can confirm Im a chick...along with 14_blast and RhomZilla.







As well as the many other people Ive spoken on the phone with from the site.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Don, dont you dare


 Hmmmm....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hmm, Im sure thePACK can confirm Im a chick...along with 14_blast and RhomZilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly , I talked to you on the phone alll the time









Love the voice , so giggley


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh: You guys can just keep dreaming about seeing her pic.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

You guys will never see her Pic.

Only a select few have actually seen her, and yes I've seen a pic









Just dont give in karen your better then that lol


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hmm, Im sure thePACK can confirm Im a chick...along with 14_blast and RhomZilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd like to talk to you!

PM me your ######## girl!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> PM me your ######## girl!


 it's 1-800-bean-flicka


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > PM me your ######## girl!
> ...


 I called and Craig answered????


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > 521 1N5 said:
> ...


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

ummmmmmm
you got any more


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> overly high testosterone guys.


 I totally agree with this statement


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> As well as the many other people Ive spoken on the phone with from the site.


 just spoken...


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Bet she could never drown....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

*cough*implants*cough*


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

what? those arent real?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 AHAHAH!!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> *cough*implants*cough*


 What's wrong with implants?
Just as Jack Black says " If I can squeeze them they're real enough for me"


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

I have karen's pic. Anyone curious to see, i am selling 8x10 prints for $50 each


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hmm, Im sure thePACK can confirm Im a chick...along with 14_blast and RhomZilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On the phone, or in the mall??? hMmMmM!? I know you've gone to lunch with at least one member... well... him, and his girlfriend...







Besides... who needs your picture when all they have to do is call you, and get your answering machine... oh yea, and not get a call back, but oh well... let them beg and plead for your picture... maybe you can get some money out of it... then give it to me, cuz i need to pay my bills...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Why is everyone so curious of how she looks?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah man , who cares? ,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> *cough*implants*cough*


 Nope...all real


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Shes probably fine ass hell.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Why is everyone so curious of how she looks?


 Because we know she is a Hottie


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Shes probably fine ass hell.:laugh:


 She is! Smokin HOT!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I say if Karen wore a p-fury tshirt anywhere she wins the free shoal contest hands down....


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I have decided it is time to lay the "I want a pic of Karen" issue to rest.
> 
> In all her glory....bow down to your Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 What are the chances of us getting a pic of her BEFORE her breast reduction?






















later
E
j/k


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

wasn't expecting that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Most dont...hell not even I was


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaallllllllriiiight(quagmire)


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > Shes probably fine ass hell.:laugh:
> ...


 Alright


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

eh... Karen's ... okay looking...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> eh... Karen's ... okay looking...:laugh:


yeah a fight .............
















Kidding


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> eh... Karen's ... okay looking...


 Finally someone with some sense in her.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

delirium said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's right









jack black is a smart man


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Why is everyone so curious of how she looks?


 becuase there freakin nerds who sit at there computer desk all day and have never seen a real girl.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jebus said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone so curious of how she looks?
> ...


 Look whose talking....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I've seen karen, not her face, but a nice view from behind.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > eh... Karen's ... okay looking...:laugh:
> ...


 not sense... just eyes ...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Damn, i sense a [sarcasm] _slight_ [/sarcasm] bit of jealousy on part of kumbia queen.

dont worry hun, im sure one day the spotlight will be on you.. till then save your bitchy comments to yourself because nobody wants to hear them.

And for the record ive seen ms. natt and she is very attractive.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

What nationality is this sexy Ms Nattereri????


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

slylie said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Really!? I sense more sarcasm than I do anything else... Mainly because I've known this chick for like 5 years now. And for the record, I dont want the spotlight to be on me. She can have it all she wants. My only spotlight comes from the twinkle in my boyfriend's eyes, and I dont crave anything else. As for the bitchy comments - you have yourself ass-backwards on that one dear... I dont need to express my bitchy comments on here, I can voice it over the phone to whomever I choose to, which most definately isn't you anyway, so dont sit there complaining about having to hear anything. Look at what Ms. Natt said in reply to me... she knows I'm joking with her. Jeez-ass... how do you think we've gotten along so well after all these years?! I dont bitch on here, just state my opinion - or with Ms. Natt, joke around whenever I get the chance because we've both been busy with our lives lately, and haven't had a chance to hang out like we used to (speaking of which, Karen, we need to do that sometime...). I'm sorry if this bothers you, but I think you're the only one complaining about it...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> What nationality is this sexy Ms Nattereri????:rock:


 Im white.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Most NORMAL girls wouldnt want boobs like that..thats just disgusting..plus their fake...it looks kind of..odd...shape is better then size!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> What nationality is this sexy Ms Nattereri????:rock:


She's American White unless left out sunbathing... then she'll turn a nice shade of red, followed by some Hispanic resemblance... it really depends on the season and weather...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol the truth is that was not a real pic of Karen, but it was pretty close.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You're hilarious Innes... Why dont you post up her "real" pic then?? hahaha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Most NORMAL girls wouldnt want boobs like that..thats just disgusting..plus their fake...it looks kind of..odd...shape is better then size!


 Its a joke guys. That pic isnt me. I definitely dont have boobs that big, nor will I ever, thank god!


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

thats kind of a let down


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Most NORMAL girls wouldnt want boobs like that..thats just disgusting..plus their fake...it looks kind of..odd...shape is better then size!
> ...


 GG lied!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 Oh well...Im sorry.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


well then its my mistake, i didnt realize you were friends, and took you for someone trying to bring karen down. Naturally, i allways stick up for people i care about... still, even as a friend making 'sarcastic' comments, they were kinda mean, friend or not... you should have kept your comments to yourself.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

slylie said:


> well then its my mistake, i didnt realize you were friends, and took you for someone trying to bring karen down. Naturally, i allways stick up for people i care about... still, even as a friend making 'sarcastic' comments, they were kinda mean, friend or not... you should have kept your comments to yourself.


Honestly, I dont see the 'mean' part... I see what I said just as normal as any other conversation I have with Karen. Then again, that could just be my interpretation of our friendship, but she knows that if it was 'mean' and if it did hurt her, then all she has to do is tell me. However, I dont want to get Karen involved in the middle of this. I understand that she's your friend as well and that's great. The more friends, the better. But what I said is not nearly as mean as a previous post about how she's 300 lbs. look...


illnino said:


> btw, she is probabally some huge 300 pounder and she just acts hot.


 I'm not making assumptions about how she looks, nor saying something that isn't true. I'm just making a small joke, that shouldn't have been taken out of proportion. I'm sorry it bothers you.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> You're hilarious Innes... Why dont you post up her "real" pic then?? hahaha :laugh:


 no worries


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well I knew it was no1 on here..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > You're hilarious Innes... Why dont you post up her "real" pic then?? hahaha :laugh:
> ...


 now that karen fo'sure :nod:


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

WOW!!!! SHES BLONDE!!


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

You guys are so gullable


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > What nationality is this sexy Ms Nattereri????:rock:
> ...


 Then u must be sexy ass hell


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 I think Karen is lost in one of those giantic boobs of hers. Its like that thread about the worlds biggest grizzly bear.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hm....so how much does the moon bounce admission cost?


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> hm....so how much does the moon bounce admission cost?


 HAHAHHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> hm....so how much does the moon bounce admission cost?


 hehehe


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

What's the deal w/ ms natt? I couldn't even find pics of her p's. does she give advice or own p's? just wondering cause of all of the posts about her.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> What's the deal w/ ms natt? I couldn't even find pics of her p's. does she give advice or own p's? just wondering cause of all of the posts about her.


 She doesnt own any P's but she is one hott ass chick!


----------

